# Alternanthera reineckii - How does it grow for you?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I had that plant a while back, but lost it after a 4-day tank blackout *sigh*.
My guess would be the curling happens from lack of direct water flow.
This plant has a pretty strong stem, and likes to be right in your water flow.

As to the stunting, I can't really say, never saw that on my plant.
Frankly, I like the curling you get on your leaves, may as well enjoy it.

Not sure how nitrates come into play. I keep mine 5-10ppm,
and my many red/purple plants still come in fully colored.
If you want to increase your phosphates you can always
use Seachem Neutral Regular 7.0 instead of Baking Soda to
buffer your pH. That way you get a Dechlor & Phosphates too.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry, I'm a Greg Watson disciple . I like to know exactly how much is going in there. For that I will increase the KH2PO4 just a tad the next time I fill up the fert dispensers.

That particular plant *is *directly in the water flow. FWIW.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Cindy, I have similar issues on and off with this plant. It can get very frustrating. For a while, I upped Mg dosing, and it seemed to 'cure' it, but I've started to see it again recently, and I haven't changed anything in my protocols.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, Greg really saved my tank. I used to use Kent liquid fertilizers till I realized they were only adding to my tanks Nitrate/Phosphate burden. So instead of using Greg's PMDD, I just use his Plantex CSM+B, K2SO4, and MgSO4(Epsom salt), thus avoiding extra NO3 and PO4, since my tank Bioload naturally generates enough.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Bert H said:


> For a while, I upped Mg dosing, and it seemed to 'cure' it, but I've started to see it again recently, and I haven't changed anything in my protocols.


Hmmmm. I might have started that Mg rumor :icon_redf . I *believe* I eventually came to the conclusion that the Epsom salts likely had some trace minerals in it that prevented the stunting. I really boosted up my Trace dosing to get rid of my stunting.

Unfortunately, this dang 'easy' red plant still isn't thriving for me....GRRRRRR! But, I'm too stubborn to give up.

Please do try upping traces (CSM+B) and see if that helps. I'd love some confirmation on what I noted.

Good luck,
Brian.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Right now my traces are very lean, and I'm using Flourish for those. But I had the same issues before when I _wasn't_ dosing lean and was using CSM+B :icon_roll . 

I believe I solved the issue that time by ripping them all out . Kinda like the way I solved my algae on anubia leaves problem .


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm.... whatever I do to this plant i even trim to the bones with just roots left it goes back better than ever. If it helps here's what I dose & what I have in my tank. FYI.. I am starting over with plants as I have not taken care of it in the past 2 months (bec. of my move).

-Tank = 20g planted
-Light = AH supply retrofit 55 watts (on for 10 hrs.)
-Water Change = 50% every sunday (Tap 7.6 ph, gh is 8, kh is 4)
-Substate: Flourite 3" deep
-DIY co2
-Dose (ala greg watson ferts) more than this will cause me hair algae.
KNO3 = (5 ml) Sunday, wed. & Sun. after water change
CSM+B = (2 ml) Mon., Tue., & Sat.


This is just my experience with this particular plant in my tank. I think my low kno3 dosing makes my A. Reineckii very red.

Let me know what else I forgot to list.

-Brian


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

bgssamson said:


> -Tank = 20g planted
> -Light = AH supply retrofit 55 watts (on for 10 hrs.)
> -Water Change = 50% every sunday (Tap 7.6 ph, gh is 8, kh is 4)
> -Substate: Flourite 3" deep
> ...


I have almost the same setup and dosing as bgssamson, A. reineckii grows great for me. The only time I see deformed leaves like that is when it starts to poke out of the water.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been growing this plant from the same stock for about 4 years now. It appears to be very hardy but it only grows well in my 4.5 wpg 40 gallon breeder. I use EI and CO2 with a flourite substrate. It has survived for several years in my medium light non CO2 tank but it really doesn't grow much there. I also have rather soft water (KH=4, GH=7). It can be a very deep rich red color when it's happy. It doubles in size every 3 to 4 weeks.

This is my all time favorite red plant. Highly recommended and worth the trouble.

Mike


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Ihave been growing it successfully in a 29 gallon tank with 110 watts of PC lighting, heavy fertilizing and CO2 mist. It grew very well, but not rapidly, and was well colored. When it hit the water surface it immediately began emersed growth, slowing as it got almost to the light bulb. Now it is in my 45 gallon, for 3 days now, and is still growing, a bit faster maybe, with the same 110 watts, heavy EI fertilizing, and CO2 by way of an internal venturi reactor to Tom Barr's design. I like it for its beauty and the fact that it grows slow for a stem plant.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

My A. reineckii has serious problems as well.....  Like many/most of my other stems, the older leaves either fall off, get algae, or shrivel up.

Also, My A. Reineckii has TONS of aerial roots growing from it. Any known causes for this? Would a richer substrate help? It's in fluorite.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I think the roots are normal for this plant. At least they are in _my_ tank(s) :icon_roll .


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

They roots are normal. The non branched/trimmed stems will put out a little less arial roots, but this has got to be the rootiest(?) plant I have.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Same problem here! Cant get this plant to grow either, but everything else in my tank does. Very frustrating.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Probably not enough nutrients, Mg maybe, that can be said for many species, but it can cause plants not to do well. Traces seem really important.

But overall, good general care, consistent dosing good CO2 etc.

Some plants are more tolerant of poor care than others.........

Some one started a rumor that it does not do well at high NO3 above 10-15ppm, eg EI dosing. :icon_roll 

Yet, my and the client's A reinecki are huge and nice. The NO3 is typically in the 20-30ppm ranges.

When I neglect it, it can do this too.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

does this plan require high CO2? most of leaves look good, but i am noticing the bottom ones starting to curl... I am pretty good with my 2x weekly dosing. If i do more, i get hair algae.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I started adding Mg two weeks ago at about 2.5 ppm 2x a week. I still have not seen any change. I also started dosing K2SO4 on top of the KNO3 and KH2PO4 I am already dosing and that doesn't seem to make any difference either.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Hate to ressurect an old thread but my A reineckii looks the same way in my tank. Well to be clear only two of my plants seem to look like this. Any idea what causes it. I am dosing EI and got pressurized CO2 about a month ago.

See original post for a pic.


----------

